# Too cute not to share! My Sugar Glider...



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a video of my latest, and last, pet. Fitz - sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken with my phone. This is my sugarglider trying to get a treat from a foraging toy - I couldn't open the cage because his roomies would've run out! 

YouTube - ‪Fitz on Wheel‬‏


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never heard of a Sugar Glider before watching your vid!!! It's adorable!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I've never heard of a Sugar Glider before watching your vid!!! It's adorable!


I also had to google it :redface:

That is sooo cute


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

They are adorable - but a pain in the ass, let me tell you. You think dog's diets are difficult? Gliders are so much worse - plus, they can throw their food about 15 feet sometimes. (I've found stuff - not just food, but stuff - on the crown molding before!) But I love my little guys. Fitz is a mosaic - minimally marked and my LAST one. He's sleeping in my shirt right now. Sweet, cute and difficult. They also live as long as a dog - about 10 to 15 years.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha very adorable. I fostered two sugies a few years ago. They weren't tame at all and I hardly ever saw them but they were so darn cute. One of them figured out how to escape. You can imagine my horror when I went to feed them dinner and only found one in the cage. My dog was in the room, so I feared the worst! I ended up following the chirping and finding her, catching after about 20 minutes of failed attempts and getting her safely back to the cage. Whew! Scary stuff.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

mel2mdl said:


> They are adorable - but a pain in the ass, let me tell you. You think dog's diets are difficult? Gliders are so much worse - plus, they can throw their food about 15 feet sometimes. (I've found stuff - not just food, but stuff - on the crown molding before!) But I love my little guys. Fitz is a mosaic - minimally marked and my LAST one. He's sleeping in my shirt right now. Sweet, cute and difficult. They also live as long as a dog - about 10 to 15 years.


I'm curious about their living habits, i know from waht i've read is they aren't far removed from being wild, how long does it take before you stop getting bitten? what kind of diets do you feed them? how many do you have?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Sugarglider Fitz is just adorable!


----------

